
Ask HN: Articles like Sam Altman's startup playbook? - aliswe
I really like that website, as well as his latest blog post.<p>Do you know of anything similar, perhaps written by someone else?
======
spdebbarma
You may have heard of Pieter Levels[0], the creator of Nomad List, RemoteOK
and Hoodmaps. I'm assuming you are planning to learn more about how to make a
startup. There are two core resources that I find very useful from his
writings.

\- He documented[1] how he build Hoodmaps[2] while streaming. He got a
functional app built as soon as he could and built upon user feedback. You
learn how he bootstrapped his way up and you realize how to do that.

\- He wrote a book on how to bootstrap. That book[3] was made online while
collaborating with others. It was sort of a community effort. I think it is
very well written.

[0] [https://levels.io/](https://levels.io/) [1]
[https://levels.io/hoodmaps/](https://levels.io/hoodmaps/) [2]
[https://hoodmaps.com/](https://hoodmaps.com/) [3]
[https://makebook.io/](https://makebook.io/)

------
gnat
[http://blakemasters.com/peter-thiels-
cs183-startup](http://blakemasters.com/peter-thiels-cs183-startup) is a
classic in the genre. Notes from Peter Thiel's Stanford course.

~~~
tudelo
Never saw this, thanks for the link. I found
[http://blakemasters.com/post/24578683805/peter-thiels-
cs183-...](http://blakemasters.com/post/24578683805/peter-thiels-
cs183-startup-class-18-notes) to be written extremely well.

------
jeffshek
Blogs \--
[http://paulgraham.com/articles.html](http://paulgraham.com/articles.html)
[http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/](http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/)
[https://www.fast.ai/topics](https://www.fast.ai/topics)
[https://blog.codinghorror.com/](https://blog.codinghorror.com/)
[https://www.gwern.net/](https://www.gwern.net/)

Books: \-- Founders at Work

------
dstuecken
[http://blog.eladgil.com](http://blog.eladgil.com)

------
mwerty
[https://pmarchive.com](https://pmarchive.com)

